# general shirts question



## earlhines (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just opened a screen printing business. My shop is just about set up and I'm now getting to the shirt fulfillment side of things. I'm completely lost. Is there maybe an online guide to buying the right shirts online somewhere? Links?

So far I'd like to buy Gildan, Hanes, Anvil and American Apparel. But I'm not sure where to buy these and how I should go about it. Do I buy bulk or order when the customer orders? Also, I hear the term "blanks" a lot. What exactly does that mean?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## hikkup (Jul 12, 2013)

"Blanks" refers to garments that do not have anything printed on them.

There are multiple t-shirt distributors that sell the brands you are looking for at wholesale - like SanMar and TSC Apparel to name a few. You can buy in bulk to keep in your shop as stock. We do that for basic colors like white, black, sports grey, and navy. Or you can decide to just place an order for shirts as customers place their orders with you.


----------



## earlhines (Oct 1, 2013)

So I dont order directly from Hanes, Anvil, etc? I order from one distributor that handles all the brands? I assume with delivery costs I should find a distributor that is local? I'm in Los Angeles, which distributors out here would you recommend? Thanks guys.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm not trying to sound like an ahole, but shouldn't you have worked all this out before you opened up a shop? 

Its like a chef who opens a restaurant but doesn't know where to get plates and utensils...

If you want to buy directly from a manufacturer, try alstyle.com

Good luck!!!

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## earlhines (Oct 1, 2013)

Take it easy, it's a garage I own. I'm taking my time here and am in no rush. Not income dependent and there's nothing wrong with ordering shirts last. This from two guys who own successful shops. They told me to go this route since ordering is the easiest part. The information gathered from this thread has taken me 1 hour. Setting up a shop has taken me weeks.


----------



## Joe Patternman (Mar 3, 2013)

earlhines said:


> ... Setting up a shop has taken me weeks.


Don't mean to be nosy, but what you got in there?


----------



## professaurus (Feb 16, 2008)

If you have a wholesale permit, TSC in Fullerton or Americana Sportswear in Santa Fe Springs.


----------



## Joe Patternman (Mar 3, 2013)

I think AA is actually located in LA, is it not?


----------



## professaurus (Feb 16, 2008)

It is, but I have read that it might be easier to buy it through TSC than set up an account with AA


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

earlhines said:


> Take it easy, it's a garage I own. I'm taking my time here and am in no rush. Not income dependent and there's nothing wrong with ordering shirts last. This from two guys who own successful shops. They told me to go this route since ordering is the easiest part. The information gathered from this thread has taken me 1 hour. Setting up a shop has taken me weeks.


Oh ok, sorry. I thought you went out and rented a storefront and such. Nice to know you kept it small and didn't go rushing into it. 

Best of luck!

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## earlhines (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks a bunch for all the tips guys, it really helps.


----------



## earlhines (Oct 1, 2013)

professaurus said:


> If you have a wholesale permit, TSC in Fullerton or Americana Sportswear in Santa Fe Springs.


Both are pretty far away from me. I'm near UCLA. I'm assuming shipping is the same from OC as anywhere else in CA really, so I'd rather find a place I can go pick up at if it means less shipping costs. Right? Or am I looking at this the wrong way?

Also, I don't think anyone answered this, is it best to find one distributor that handles all the brands, or buy directly from each brand? I guess I didn't understand that part.


----------



## earlhines (Oct 1, 2013)

Joe Patternman said:


> Don't mean to be nosy, but what you got in there?


Well it's a 950 sq. ft., 4 car garage. I just purchased a silver press 4/2 kit from Ryonet. The couple weeks of setup has been from cleaning the garage out and building shelving, etc.


----------



## professaurus (Feb 16, 2008)

I think some places offer free shipping if you meet a minimum purchase. Every now and then I get a last minute job so I just place the order at Americana and pick it up a couple of hours later.


----------



## Joe Patternman (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow, screen printing! You'll be a very busy man pretty soon just learning the trade, I imagine.

Personally, I would probably go with a single distributor at least for now - even if only to save time. Plus you'll have the flexibility of dropping t-shirts that you didn't like out of your lineup and trying some new ones without a hassle of setting up a separate account with each of the manufacturers.

Best of luck with your new endeavor!


----------

